# Pricing Advice on a 07' Look 585 Complete Bike Size Medium



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

(This is an update! I decided to to sell the complete bike and need some advice)

I'm selling my 2007 585 size medium:

Mint condition (minus a bit of paint on the drive side bottom bracket)

Never crashed, dropped, crushed etc.

HSC 5 SL fork, steerer tube is quite long.

Ergo 2 seatpost.

Full Dura Ace 7800

2008 Ksyruim ES wheelset (Tires included)

Look OVO Stem (100mm) & 42cm Handelbars

Color: Team White

2000 carefree miles on it.

What is it worth? 

coup


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

What happened to the bb?

That's like a new bike. I wish I had the cash right now.

I'd say it's worth 3k but then again I haven't a real clue.

Have you been looking on ebay?


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

lookrider said:


> What happened to the bb?
> 
> That's like a new bike. I wish I had the cash right now.
> 
> ...


Just a little paint rubbed off from a combination of facing and chain drop.

Coup


$3K does sound about right!


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

Take what it would cost to build up the same bike today and divide by 2 and you're close. I would say that $3k sounds a bit much... probably closer to $2-2.5k

You can buy a brand new 585 with SRAM Red for $5.5k at Excel
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...M+Red+Medium&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=35


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

*Update! I'm going to sell my 585 or 586 know anybody looking for one?*



Sean Vill said:


> (This is an update! I decided to to sell the complete bike and need some advice)
> 
> I'm selling my 2007 585 size medium:
> 
> ...


I've decided to offer this bike for $3K, and will post it on ebay when I get a chance.

Or you can buy my 6 month old 586 medium same exact build except with OVO carbon bar & stem max seat height to seat rails from center of crank is 71cm as cut. $3800 includes FedEx 3day shipping. 

Just need to sell one.

Coup


----------

